# Need help identifying air compressor.



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)

I got an older coleman powermate handyman air compressor. It says its 5 hp. I know nothing about air compressors, but want to use it for some air tools. I'm wondering what kind of motor it has and how many cfm it can push. I appreciate any help. Thank you


----------



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Your compressor electric motor is only capable of putting out 1.5 HP at 155 volts, maximum see chart below

Hp. of
MotorCurrent - Full-Load (Amperes)Direct-current MotorsSingle-phase Motors115
volt230
volt550
volt110
volt220
volt¼4.82.4½4.52.373.5¾6.53.31.49.44.718.44.21.7115.51 ½12.56.32.615.27.6216.18.33.4201032312.35.0281454019.88.246237 ½5828.712683410753816864315112562320140743025185923830220110454029414661503641875604362159075540268111100357146125443184150220175200295


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

I can't believe that they can print 5HP on the sticker, it would draw 50 amps at 115 volts to get that amount of horsepower claimed. It looks like a single cylinder pump. 5HP is not required to drive a small pump like this one I would expect 6 cfm at 90 PSI with this setup. when it was new a little less with age. Sorry the chart shifted when I pasted it, the chart shows ratings for very efficient modern design motors, older designs draw even more power!

1/4HP @ 115volt =12.5A and @ 230volt = 6.3A
1/2HP @115volt = 4.5A and @ 230volt = 2.3A
3/4HP @115volt = 6.5A and @ 230volt = 3.3A
1HP @115volt = 8.4A and @ 230volt = 4.2A
1.5HP @115volt = 12.5A and @ 230volt = 6.3A
2HP @115volt = 16.1 and @ 230volt = 8.3A
3HP @115volt = 23.0 and @ 230volt = 12.3A
5HP @115volt = 40.0 and @ 230volt = 19.8A

Stephen


----------



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for the response. I'll be happy if it does five cfm. I'm trying to get tools that need around four. I got it for fifty dollars so I'll take 1.5 hp.


----------



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)

There's no on/off switch. Should I be worried about unplugging it from the wall without turning it off first?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

James, 

This looks like a Coleman DF3500, 110 VOLT, UPRIGHT TANK, 8.2 CFM @ 40PSI, 5.6 CFM @ 90 PSI 
usually there is lever on the pressure switch to turn compressor on and off You seem to have a Furnas 034-0097 that has a switch on the side provided with that coleman compressor model:








Coleman Powermate Sanborn 034-0097 090-120 PSI Furnas Hubbell Pressure Switch - Air Compressor Parts Online


Get a Coleman Powermate Sanborn 034-0097 090-120 PSI Furnas Hubbell Pressure Switch - Two Stage 175 PSI Compressor Parts - Essentially the “brain” of the air compressor, the pressure switch senses the pressure in the tank and controls when the unit shuts on and off. All switches are preset for...




aircompressorpartsonline.com




For $50 you got a deal, tank is worth $50 alone, enjoy!

Stephen


----------



## jamesonluttrell (Jul 5, 2020)

stevon said:


> James,
> 
> This looks like a Coleman DF3500, 110 VOLT, UPRIGHT TANK, 8.2 CFM @ 40PSI, 5.6 CFM @ 90 PSI
> usually there is lever on the pressure switch to turn compressor on and off You seem to have a Furnas 034-0097 that has a switch on the side provided with that coleman compressor model:
> ...


Thanks for the link. I found a way to turn it on with a small screwdriver. I might replace that part someday. I just blew a lot on air tools and making a box to quite the generator. Thanks again


----------



## waltgary3 (Sep 15, 2020)

jamesonluttrell said:


> I got an older coleman powermate handyman air compressor. It says its 5 hp. I know nothing about air compressors, but want to use it for some air tools. I'm wondering what kind of motor it has and how many cfm it can push. I appreciate any help. Thank you


Buddy if you are looking for *Things to Consider While Picking an Air Compressor *then i can recommend you this article on which they discuss about a lot on air compressors Check the bottom section as it will be helpful to you. 

They discuss about:- 
1. CFM
2. Tank Size
3. PSI
4. Noise Levels
5. Portability 
6. Horsepower
7. Location

It might help you

Cheers, feel free to ask follow up question.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Waltgary,

I'm sure that James is happy with his purchase 

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you can always put a 30 amp at 120 vac wall switch on the compressor outlet..

I do for the big shops i set up... a 100 amp 2 pole single throw contactor (big relay) with 120 vac coil, that works inline with the compressor 240 vac on the shops 120 vac lights system for activation.
that way the compressor power is off when you turn off the lights in the shop.
just a simple touch!!
and a little over kill for smaller air compressors.
just pit the contactor in a small metal bud box for safety.

some where i have pix of this.


----------

